# FaeryBee's son and granddaughter, Joshua and Ana



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hello all!

Perhaps some of you might be interested in getting to know a little more about Joshua, that handsome son of our FaeryBee, seen here in her thread:
http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=99513

Last year, Deb commissioned me to do a video, celebrating his life, thus far - I hope you enjoy getting to know him a little better, as I did...
https://vimeo.com/album/1628238/video/37453330*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I watched the video very nice but it flicked and the music was not playing well it kept stopping while i was watching the video. But very nice of what i could watch


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


lynbuster said:



I watched the video very nice but it flicked and the music was not playing well it kept stopping while i was watching the video. But very nice of what i could watch

Click to expand...

You always have to let the Vimeo videos Fully load before watching - otherwise they will stutter and give you a hard time*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

ok ill remember that next time. but it was a good video of what i saw i liked it


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

It's really nice


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


lynbuster said:



ok ill remember that next time. but it was a good video of what i saw i liked it

Click to expand...

Thank you, Lyn! Very kind.*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


eduardo said:



It's really nice

Click to expand...

Thank you, Dee! Sweet of you!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ollie,

As always, when I watch this video I am amazed and awed at the creativity, love and imagination you infuse into all your work.

You already know how much I love this video, but I wanted to take the opportunity to thank you again (publicly).

Much love,
Deb*


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

It's a very nice video!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

this time i waited for the video to warm up and the music didn't jump or the photo's. I could watch the lot of the video this time. YOu did a really good job for Deb. Deb must really like her video


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

That is really touching. Great job as always Ollie! Brought a tear to my eye to see how quickly life passes and things change. Love how it started with a baby and ended with a baby (and little girl). She is a cutie that's for sure, your little grandaughter.

I also love how the eagle was brought into it mid-way, so powerful. I was going to ask if the music in the first part was "Be thou my vision" but then I saw it was written below the video. I love that hymn, one of my favourite hymns. 

That would be a great video to show at any major event in Joshua's life. I'm sure you are very proud, Deb. He looks like he's been a wonderful son. 

Great tribute to him, Ollie. :clap:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:



Ollie,

As always, when I watch this video I am amazed and awed at the creativity, love and imagination you infuse into all your work.

You already know how much I love this video, but I wanted to take the opportunity to thank you again (publicly).

Much love,
Deb

Click to expand...

Ah Deb - It's been my very great pleasure.

I thank you for your kind words, and for giving me such fun and fulfilling work; for opening the doors of your life, and inviting me in, to shine the love of The Lord upon you, through the talents He gave me to use. It's my favorite work to do, and why I treasure our friendship so very highly - it's unlike any other I've ever known. 
In fact, these films have been a Total personal/professional collaboration, altogether - you are the writer, and illustrator/artist; and I am the music director/choreographer!
None of this would have come about otherwise...

You are very special to me, Deb.*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


Frankie'sFriend said:



That is really touching. Great job as always Ollie! Brought a tear to my eye to see how quickly life passes and things change. Love how it started with a baby and ended with a baby (and little girl). She is a cutie that's for sure, Deb's little granddaughter.

I also love how the eagle was brought into it mid-way, so powerful. I was going to ask if the music in the first part was "Be thou my vision" but then I saw it was written below the video. I love that hymn, one of my favourite hymns.

That would be a great video to show at any major event in Joshua's life. I'm sure you are very proud, Deb. He looks like he's been a wonderful son.

Great tribute to him, Ollie. :clap:

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, Madonna! I really appreciate your watching and kind review!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Frankie'sFriend said:



Joshua's life. I'm sure you are very proud, Deb. He looks like he's been a wonderful son.

Click to expand...

Joshua was a delightful child and has grown into a very loving and wonderful man. I'm extremely proud of him.

The video was presented to Joshua last year for his birthday, a copy presented to my husband, Ted for his birthday
and a copy was sent to Joshua's Grandfather last May for his 90th Birthday present.

Everyone was/IS in awe of Ollie's ability and loves the video.*


----------

